# Annamaet? Would like to know the experiences of others.....



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

and whether or not you felt the food to be better then the one you fed previously.

Been doing lots of research on Annamaet; seems many dog owners truly like the food and the company behind it. 

I know Bumper1 raved about it, and honestly, the internet is filled with someone very similar to Bumper1 raving about it on just about every dog nutritional forum website.

So, aside from Bumper1, who obviously was a huge sales pitch, I'd like to hear experiences from actual true users of the product. 

Both my 2 pups are reactive to chicken; so that leaves the 2 grain-free options of the fish and the red meat that I could rotate between. 

Right now, I'm feeding my older guy Merrick pork - his results to this food are awesome, but I'm not sure I can whole-heartedly trust Merrick. 

My 7mnth old pup is on Acana duck; her energy level is great; however she's a bit too thin - if I up her food, she gets the nasty's...If I keep it at 3 cups a day, she's not gaining weight. She's mostly an Australian shepherd mixed with something big, not sure exactly what.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, if our dogs would've eaten it, I could give you a better review lol. My dads JRT mix and Dachshund mix HATED the low fat fat. Jackson wouldn't touch the GF's I tried. But otherwise, yes, I think it's a great company and has good ingredients and quality control, etc.

Jackson eats Acana Duck and does very very well on it.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey is on it right now, she's eating the Extra which is 26% protein. She has been eating it for about a 1 1/2 months and she seems to be doing well on it. She's 35 lbs. and gets 2/3 cup of food 2x a day she also gets supplemented with Solid Gold Berry Balance and TWC probiotics - I alternate them every day (BB - M_W_F; Pro - T_TH_SAT). I have tried a few foods with her - started on Orijen Puppy but she was very gassy and her poop stunk horrible - was told I fed her to much; next was Pinnacle but I felt that it was too expensive for what I was getting and switched her to 4Health. She gets ear infections and from what I've read brewer's rice and white potato may make a dog yeasty so I fed her Victor which she did really well on but got another ear infection on it and what Bumper1 said, Victor is a high ash food and high ash may lead to UTIs which is another problem that Zoey gets so I switched to Annamaet ... so there's the rundown on the year I've had her. Personally I think Annamaet is a great cost effective food - I was paying $36 for 15 lbs. of Nutro Senior for my last dog and $30 for 20 lbs. of Annamaet extra which is much better food.



So onto what I noticed - her fur is softer on Annamaet but it could be her winter coat is coming in (she's short haired) and it's making it softer. Along her spine about an inch on each side she has had coarser hair for most of her time here but I noticed that those hairs are soft now. She doesn't seem to be as lean as she was on Victor grain free (which was a higher protein and fat with lower carbs) - she's not fat but she has a little more covering her ribs now but that also may be because she's not going to the dog park because it is dark when I get home; I was taking her 1 or 2 times a week in the summer and fall but all she is getting is a morning walk and some playtime in the yard.

Everything else seems normal - no gas, small non smelling poop and she seems to have energy whenever she gets a chance to play with another dog.

I was thinking of trying the 32% protein Annamaet but my dog is just a pet and I'm not sure if I want to get her in the 20% fat level; Victor was 16% with 33% protein.

2 things I need to correct - Victor was higher protein and the same fat % as Annamaet and the probiotics are NWC and not TWC.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy has been on Option for at least a year, maybe longer. She had one bag of Manitok before that and loved it, but I switched to grain-inclusive since she didn't have any specific allergy issues.

Prior to that, she was on the Taste of the Wild Salmon and Lamb blends for about a year. She did well on them, but I wasn't comfortable with Diamond as the manufacturer, and now I remember, I initially switched to Annamaet a month or so before that last big Diamond recall. She's also been on Merrick Whole Earth Farms (horrible poops on that) and Natural Balance Ultra (I think that's what it's called) from the time she was a puppy.

I mentioned in another thread that I just really support the company, and believe that they do have the best health of animals in mind. I'm biased, but I believed the owner when he spoke of getting his ingredients from ethical and eco-friendly sources. I'd really have a hard time switching to another food as long as Buff is doing well on the Annamaet. I also love that its made at a European-certified factory (Ohio Pet Foods, I believe).

And Buffy does do well on the Annamaet. I mix in a supplement of Annamaet Endure, which has mussels in it and makes it all really stinky, and she scarfs down her food. Her coat is nice, her poops could be better but are OK (a little soft but able to be picked up easily), but I think that may also be from the addition of the supplement and occasional meat.


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Cool guys/gals - thanks.

I did order a 15lb bag of the fish version; so we'll see.


----------

